# θα ντυθεί - ντύθηκε



## qnk

I am somewhat confused about this sentence:

Τελικά ο γιος μας ντύθηκε βασιλιάς στο πάρτι που θα γίνει το Σάββατο.

_ντύθηκε_ is an aorist and _θα γίνει_ is a future, can they go together?

I think _ντύθηκε_ should be replaced by _θα ντυθεί_. Am I right?

Θα ευχαριστηθώ με τις απαντήσεις σας.


----------



## artion

Grammatically wrong but just passable. Could be used in spoken Greek, with the sense "He chosed to be dressed as a king ..."


----------



## qnk

Thank you very much, Artion. Now I see that this expression does not sound strange in Greek.


----------



## an-alfabeto

qnk said:


> Thank you very much, Artion. Now I see that this expression does not sound strange in Greek.


 
Well, it sounds very strange to me. 

A mí me suena fatal, aún más si la frase está escrita. Parecería que se ha disfrazado hoy y va estar con el traje puesto hasta el sábado.


----------



## artion

Well, a bit strange but not terribly, for casual spoken Greek. I can swallow it if I imagine that he chosed the dress and did  already a fitting (or more). 
Better would be  "θα ντυθεί".


----------



## an-alfabeto

Good point, *artion*. Yes, it could fit this way. 
*qnk*: Could you provide more context? I’ m curious now!


----------



## qnk

Sorry, an-alfabeto, no possibility to provide more context. It is just an example in my exercise book of Greek. I thank you both, artion and you, for the latest observation.
Something happened in my computer and could not see your posts until today.


----------



## danoisedelacobra

just sounds wrong


----------



## qnk

Thank you danoisedelacobra. 
I understand that it should read:
Τελικά ο γιος μας θα ντυθεί βασιλιάς στο πάρτι που θα γίνει το Σάββατο.


----------



## ladychiquitita

To tell you the truth, that sounds wrong even to me, that Greek is my native language. It indeed does not make much sense and it shows me that the person that said it just made a grammatical mistake, as often happens to many people, even with their native language.


----------



## qnk

Thank you Ladychiquitita but please tell me the sentence you find wrong:

Τελικά ο γιος μας θα ντυθεί βασιλιάς στο πάρτι που θα γίνει το Σάββατο.

Or

Τελικά ο γιος μας ντύθηκε βασιλιάς στο πάρτι που θα γίνει το Σάββατο.


----------



## ladychiquitita

You're welcome, qnk. The wrong one is the latter: "Τελικά ο γιος μας ντύθηκε βασιλιάς στο πάρτυ που θα γίνει το Σάββατο." The first one is totally correct.


----------



## qnk

OK, Ladychiquitita, again thank you very much.
Tu nombre suena muy bello y musical en español.


----------



## ladychiquitita

De verdad? Me alegro! Gracias!


----------

